# GM Summer meeting at Chartham Park GC, West Sussex???



## Smiffy (Apr 8, 2009)

Following on from the success of the recent Ascot meet, I wondered if anyone would be interested in a "Summer" meeting at Chartham Park GC in West Sussex? No dates have been confirmed yet, but it would most probably be held in either June or July sometime, and mid-week to help keep the costs down.
The course is situated very close to Gatwick Airport so offers fairly easy access from both the M23 and M25 motorways, and is a very nice par 72 parkland course, always presented in immaculate condition.
I am negotiating prices with the the young lady in charge of events at the course and she is going to come back to me with some competitive rates. At the moment, no definite plans have been made for the format, but it could be 18, 27 or 36 holes with a meal to follow. I have suggested something fairly simple to eat afterwards, which should also help to keep the costs down.
I just wanted to get an idea of how many players might be interested so that I can see if the idea is a "goer" or not?
Rob


----------



## HTL (Apr 8, 2009)

Well up for it mate. Gotta get my own back from Ascot!


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 8, 2009)

Im in dates pending.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi,

would depend on dates , due to  lot of work coming up.

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## GB72 (Apr 8, 2009)

Depending on dates I could be up for attending.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2009)

Possible.

But I couldn't play 36 in a day - the knees and ankle would give up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm in dependant on dates


----------



## Leftie (Apr 8, 2009)

Great idea Smiffy.

As usual, with sufficient notice I'm up for it.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 8, 2009)

Probably max 27 for me btw.

Having some surgery on my left knee in the summer, waiting for the dates.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm definitely up for that, but does depend on dates as have a lot on in June&July.

Golfmmad.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2009)

The 2nd and 3rd weeks of June (8th-19th) aren't good for me but good either late May, late June or all of July


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 8, 2009)

Maybe, pencil me in anyway, I could probably swing it. Need a matching trophy to balance my Ascot one on the mantle piece.


----------



## HarryMonk (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm in, again depending on dates we have alot of staff on holiday at work during June and July but I will do my best for sure.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2009)

Possible.

But I couldn't play 36 in a day - the knees and ankle would give up.
		
Click to expand...

How about 27? Nice little 9 hole warm up, a bite to eat, and then 18 "proper" holes in the afternoon?
The course itself isn't particularly hilly... I'm not really a 36 hole player now (although if the course is particularly worthy I will force myself!) but 27 around here with a bit of a break in between is not too bad. If somebody didn't want to play the 9 in the morning I could try to negotiate two prices for those that just wanted to play in the afternoon????
The nice thing about 27 holes is that you don't have to tee off until after 10 which gives the player coming from further afield a decent chance to get there on time!
Carly (the girl who organises the society days) is very efficient, so I should hear something back either today or tomorrow regarding prices. Will post again as soon as I hear from her. I think that July is looking favourite at the moment and possibly a Thursday/Friday???
Rob

INTERESTED SO FAR (SUBJECT TO DATE)

1 SMIFFY
2 HTL
3 MEDWAYJON
4 MIDNIGHT
5 GB72
6 IMURG
7 HOMER
8 LEFTIE
9 GOLFMMAD
10 MURPH
11 HARRY MONK


----------



## Imurg (Apr 9, 2009)

Reckon this old fella can cope with 27!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2009)

Reckon this old fella can cope with 27!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Good boy Rodney.
You know it makes sense


----------



## markwarne (Apr 9, 2009)

Smiffy, I'm in - dates (and probably bleedin job interviews) pending


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2009)

I've heard back from Carley, the two dates that are looking favourable at the moment are both Thursdays....(easier for myself and MWJ)...
16th or 30th July.
She is pricing up for 27 holes with a light lunch, should know more by the beginning of next week.
The teeing off times I am aiming for are 10.00am and 1.00pm which should mean an hours lunchbreak and a nice early finish for everyone.
Will let you know more as I get the information back
Rob

I have "advised" her that I am looking to keep the price to a maximum of Â£50.00 but would prefer it to be nearer Â£40.00


----------



## GB72 (Apr 9, 2009)

Not sure but was that not one of the suggested dates for the GM Meet at the Belfry? 

Having remembered that, if the Belfry meet ends up in July then I probably cannot do both but if it is in August then I am sure I can escape for both events.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2009)

Not sure but was that not one of the suggested dates for the GM Meet at the Belfry? 

Having remembered that, if the Belfry meet ends up in July then I probably cannot do both but if it is in August then I am sure I can escape for both events.
		
Click to expand...

I think the Belfry meeting was swinging towards the August date...I hope so, 'cos I'm on holiday during August and it fitted in with my own plans brilliantly.
If it does happen in July (The Belfry) than I will re-negoiated with Carley for an August date at Chartham Park.
I hope that makes sense, 'cos I knew what I was trying to say!!


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 9, 2009)

Prefer Middle of the month as on the 30th every month Â£1400 or so leaves my account in DD's!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorted!!

Coffee & Bacon rolls on arrival
9 holes AM
Light lunch
18 holes PM

Â£45.00 per player.

Just got to decide on a date now.....


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 10, 2009)

How does  *THURSDAY 16th JULY* sound?

As mentioned above, I will keep an eye on the Belfry date, and if it looks like the two meets are going to clash I will re-negotiate a date with Chartham Park and put this back to August.

Interested Players so far....

1 SMIFFY
2 HTL
3 MEDWAYJON
4 MIDNIGHT
5 GB72
6 IMURG
7 HOMER
8 LEFTIE
9 GOLFMMAD
10 MURPH
11 HARRY MONK
12 MARKWARNE


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 10, 2009)

I should be in then Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 10, 2009)

I should be in then Rob
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear Jon.
If anybody wants a link to the course it's here....
http://www.theclubcompany.com/clubs/Chartham-Park/courseBrowser/index.html

If I've done it properly, clicking on a hole number should give you some information about it.
As I say, nice parkland course (par72) with water coming in to play on a few holes, always very well manicured and not too difficult for the higher handicappers, but still giving a fair test of golf to the "better" player.
I'll try to organise a nearest the pin comp on the 3rd and a longest drive on the 10th with some prizes for 1st, 2nd & 3rd.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 10, 2009)

How does  *THURSDAY 16th JULY* sound?
		
Click to expand...

That's the one Thursday in July that I might not be able to make  .

I've already put my name up for selection that day for a vet's friendly at The Addington and a club match at Lamberhurst.  Both venues obviously attract a large number of applicants but the odds are that I will get selected for one of them.

Unfortunately I won't know 'till a week or two before.  If it is the best date for everybody else then go ahead with it and if I am free, I will be a late entry.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 10, 2009)

I should be in then Rob
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear Jon.
If anybody wants a link to the course it's here....
http://www.theclubcompany.com/clubs/Chartham-Park/courseBrowser/index.html

If I've done it properly, clicking on a hole number should give you some information about it.
As I say, nice parkland course (par72) with water coming in to play on a few holes, always very well manicured and not too difficult for the higher handicappers, but still giving a fair test of golf to the "better" player.
I'll try to organise a nearest the pin comp on the 3rd and a longest drive on the 10th with some prizes for 1st, 2nd & 3rd.
		
Click to expand...

16th July ok for me Smiffy. Just looked at the course card from your link, thanks, water on a few holes! Not too difficult for the highier handicapper! Understatements I think, ha ha! We all like a challenge.

Looking forward to it, and of course meeting everybody.

Golfmmad.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll book it off on Tuesday.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi,
will let you know next week , if work will give me the time off I will be there.

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## HarryMonk (Apr 10, 2009)

Not sure Rob I will check next week, I just have a feeling I'm the only manager in that week. I will check Tuesday and get back to you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2009)

Is the 16th definitely confirmed? How much is it


----------



## Midnight (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi mate,

sorry can not get that date of work , as 2 others are off already. 

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 14, 2009)

Is the 16th definitely confirmed? How much is it
		
Click to expand...

Errr....the 16th was looking favourite Homer but there are quite a number of people now who can't make the date.
I may well have to think again...  

Cost of the day is Â£45.00 which will include coffee & bacon roll on arrival, 9 holes in the morning followed by a "light lunch" and 18 holes in the afternoon.
Not a bad price considering it will be the middle of Summer!
I will have to do some re-jigging on the date though I think.
Rob


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok - at least you have the Belfry dates to work around


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 24, 2009)

Any news Smiffy on the revised dates?

Thanks,

Golfmmad.


----------



## CrapHacker (Apr 25, 2009)

Did the idea of an 18 hole only price work ?

Or is it all or nothing ?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 25, 2009)

Any news Smiffy on the revised dates?
Thanks,
Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

I will have a chat with Carley next week to see which dates are still available, obviously now that the Belfry date has been confirmed I can steer clear of that to give people the chance of attending this one.
The 16th has now gone anyway....Carley was off for a couple of days last week and somebody else booked another society in that day during her absence!
Will let you know as soon as I have sorted something out.
Rob

Edit. Just had a look at the dates that were initially offered to me. How does July 9th sound?????


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 25, 2009)

Did the idea of an 18 hole only price work ?

Or is it all or nothing ?
		
Click to expand...

I will look into it crap


----------



## mattdeeks (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm up for this, all depending on dates etc etc.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 25, 2009)

July 9th no good for me Smiffy. Going to Cornwall on the 10th July for a 4 day golf break. Don't think HID will stand me going on a golf awayday the day before a 4 day golf break  

If it suits everybody else go for it,then I'll hopefully make the next one. Disappointing, but can't be helped.

Golfmmad.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 26, 2009)

July 9th no good for me Smiffy. Going to Cornwall on the 10th July for a 4 day golf break. Don't think HID will stand me going on a golf awayday the day before a 4 day golf break  

If it suits everybody else go for it,then I'll hopefully make the next one. Disappointing, but can't be helped.

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to get as many people playing as I can.....
How about Thursday 11th June???????


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, Thursday 11th June is ok.

Thanks, how about everybody else?

Golfmmad.


----------



## rob2 (Apr 26, 2009)

I can do the 11th. Count me in   

Rob2


----------



## Leftie (Apr 26, 2009)

11th June is fine for me mate.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 26, 2009)

Thursday 11th June?

I wont be there, I will wave at you lot though as I fly back into Gatwick from Fuerteventura that afternoon.

Forgot I was going on holiday, thank god I have a wife or I would be in lumber.


----------



## HarryMonk (Apr 26, 2009)

I will check but I have a feeling we have a few off at work.


----------



## Midnight (May 3, 2009)

Hi,

sorry working that date ,cant get it off.

Midnight...


----------

